# Thinking about making first batch of liquid soap



## Kay (Jun 11, 2013)

I've made about 5 batches of HP soap, and I'm thinking about making a liquid soap to wash dishes with. I've been doing a lot of reading up on making liquid soap, but I have a few questions. Firstly, here is the recipe I think I want to try.

Total oil weight	32
Water as percent of oil weight	38 %
Super Fat/Discount	0 %
Lye Concentration	39.615 %
Water : Lye Ratio	1.524:1
Sat : Unsat Ratio	79 : 21
Iodine	 18
INS	 242
Fragrance Ratio	0
Fragrance Weight	 0 Oz
Ingredient	Pounds	Ounces	Grams
Water	0.76	12.16	344.73
Lye - KOH	0.499	7.978	226.161
#	√	Oil/Fat	%	Pounds	Ounces	Grams
1		Coconut Oil, 76 deg	90	1.8	28.8	816.466
2		Castor Oil	10	0.2	3.2	90.718
 	 	Totals	100	2	32	907.184
Soap Bar Quality	Suggested Range	Your Recipe
Hardness	29 - 54	 71
Cleansing	12 - 22	 60
Conditioning	44 - 69	 19
Bubbly	14 - 46	 69
Creamy	16 - 48	 20
Iodine	41 - 70	 18
INS	136 - 165	 242

From what I understand, from reading, I need to increase the KOH by 10%, which would put it at 

1) 8.76 ounces, right?

2) I want to use glycerin instead of water with my lye. I'm ASSuming (since I've not read anything contrary) that the amount of glycerin I use would be the same amount as if I were using water.? The reason I ask this is because I figure glycerin weighs more than water. Do those of you who use glycerin in place of water, just use the same amount of glycerin that is listed as water in recipe? 

3) I've read where,  when it comes to diluting the paste, you normally start off with a 1:3 ratio. Does this hold true when using mostly coconut oil? Is this a good place to start,  as far as diluting is concerned for coconut oil liquid soap? 

Appreciate your input on this! I'm still in the reading and understanding stage.


----------



## jcandleattic (Jun 11, 2013)

yes, use the same amount of glycerin as the recipe calls for in water, and no, glycerin doesn't weigh more than water. It's denser, yes, but 1lb or water vs 1lb of glycerin is still 1lb. That's why you do everything in weight and not volume.
I also meant to add to make sure when running it through the soap calc to make sure the lye has been changed to KOH and not NaOH 

And when I use the glycerin method I only superfat at 3% not 10%. For me 3% is perfect and I don't get the cloudiness (due to the unsaponified oils) as I do with 10%. But I have heard people going that high, so, I think once both %'s are tried it becomes a personal choice of what works for you.


----------



## jcandleattic (Jun 11, 2013)

As for dilution, it depends on the recipe. I have 3 recipes I've used and each one has a different dilution rate. 

Good luck. LS is fun and I like doing but figuring dilution rates is the hardest part for me. It just varies too much. I only dilute 1oz of paste at a time until I get the ratio to the point I like it.


----------



## Kay (Jun 11, 2013)

With it being dish washing liquid, do I want to superfat it at all? I have 0% now, but I could up it to 3%, if you think it would be ok to use on dishes.


----------



## Kay (Jun 11, 2013)

After MORE reading, I think I do want to superfat it at 3%. Thanks jcandleattic!


----------



## Kay (Jun 11, 2013)

I've read where you have to be very careful about adding any EO's or FO's to dish washing liquid, because they can stick to plastic. Does anyone have any suggestions in this regard? Could I use SOMETHING to give just a little fragrance?


----------



## lsg (Jun 11, 2013)

Unless you have soft water, liquid soap will not be a good choice for dishwashing liquid.


----------



## jcandleattic (Jun 11, 2013)

I've never used my ls for dish-washing soap. Something about using a b&b product to wash something I eat off of ooks me out. IDK why. ... LOL


----------



## juliet (Jun 12, 2013)

For a mostly coconut soap I'd start at 1:1 paste:water and play around from there.  The only liquid soap I've diluted 1:3 is a 100% olive oil soap and even then I actually prefer 1:2.7.

I put orange and lemon EOs in my dishwashing soap because I figure those are food related.  I'd definitely say to rinse your dishes though.  My coconut soap goes cloudy after adding EO but clears up again after a couple of weeks.


----------



## Kay (Jun 13, 2013)

Does it matter which type of glycerin you use in lye solution? I have both vegetable glycerin and polypropylene glycol.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jun 13, 2013)

Polypropylene glycol or propylene glycol are not the same as glycerin -- they are completely different molecules. Glycerin has three hydroxyl groups (-OH) in its structure; propylene glycol has only two. Poly-propylene glycol is a polymer of propylene glycol. The "poly" means it is made of many units of propylene glycol all fastened together.

I seriously don't think the glycols will work in LS, unless you have an authority who explains otherwise. Every recipe I've read for LS calls for glycerin. There are two types of glycerin, based on the source -- animal or vegetable -- but they are both called glycerin; they are not called glycols.

Glycerin: C3H8O3
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glycerin

Propylene glycol: C3H8O2
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Propylene_glycol

Polypropylene glycol: (C3H8O2)n
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polypropylene_glycol


----------



## Kay (Jun 14, 2013)

What about this?

http://www.lotioncrafter.com/propylene-glycol-usp.html

BTW, this is what I happen to have around, not the polypropylene. Sorry, my mistake.

Never mind. I just figured it out. I'm working on two different things here, and I 'm starting to get them confused. I'm working on both lotion and LS. Sorry about that. I need to start focusing on ONE thing here! lol!


----------



## DeeAnna (Jun 14, 2013)

I'm glad you figured out the confusion. I'd sure hate to see you use the wrong thing in your LS!


----------



## lsg (Jun 14, 2013)

I would use glycerin to dissolve the lye.


----------



## pandasoaping (Jun 14, 2013)

*Good luck*

Good luck in doing liquid soap.  I am about to start working on this type of soap soon too.  I am to use it for body wash or as a base for shampoo.  I think if you use a lemon or orange essential oil it will be fine for the dishwashing and I do agree to rinse the dishes thoroughly.  Maybe after you make it can you please post a pic of it so I have something to compare it to.
Thanks:mrgreen:
Pam


----------

